# それによって感じたものを音楽や絵で表す



## IsaacDMQ

I can't figure out the translation of the underlined part of this text:                      [子どもの心]を待ち続け,それによって感じたものを音楽や絵で表すことのできる人が,芸術家なのではないでしょうか.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

それによって感じたものを音楽や絵で表すことのできる人が
the person who is able to express in music or painting what he felt due to that
la persona que puede plasmar en música o dibujo lo que sintió debido a eso

それによって
due to that, as a consequence of that,
debido a eso, como consecuencia de eso,

感じたものを
the thing what he felt
la cosa que sintió

音楽や絵で表す
to express in music or painting
plasmar en música o dibujo

ことのできる人が
the person who is able to do such things
la persona que puede hacer tales cosas


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

子どもの心を*持*ち続け,それによって感じたものを音楽や絵で表すことのできる人が,芸術家なのではないでしょうか。
＝子供の心を持ち続け、子供の心によって感じたものを音楽や絵で表すことのできる人が芸術家であると思います。
＝大人になっても、子供の感性で音楽や絵を表現できる人が芸術家なのです。

_those who can express what they feel in their child's mind into music or pictures_


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

子どもの心を待ち続け
keeping having the heart of a kid
continuando teniendo el corazón de un niño

芸術家なのではないでしょうか
wouldn't that be an artist
no será que eso sea un artista


----------



## gengo

IsaacDMQ said:


> [子どもの心]を待ち続け,それによって感じたものを音楽や絵で表すことのできる人が,芸術家なのではないでしょうか.



As pointed out above, there seems to be a typo there, and 待ち should be 持ち.

My version:
Someone who still has the heart of a child and can express what he feels with that heart through music and pictures; isn't that person an artist?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> As pointed out above, there seems to be a typo there, and 待ち should be 持ち.
> 
> My version:
> Someone who still has the heart of a child and can express what he feels with that heart through music and pictures; isn't that person an artist?


Thank you for the native English speaker's (and also a professional's) translation.
I just wondered why you chose "he" instead of "they."
It totally depends on the context about whom the speaker was talking about, but apparently, they were talking about the general definition of an artist who can be a woman as well as a man.
Is choosing "he" possible nowadays without making an impression of being obsolete?
I'm just curious. (Should I go to English Only instead of here?) Thank you.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I just wondered why you chose "he" instead of "they."



As you know, English lacks gender-neutral pronouns.  Therefore, we have to decide what to use when an unspecified person is referred to.  One of those is to use "they."  Another is to use the default "he."  Some people prefer the former, while I prefer the latter.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I see. Thank you. So you're the person who would say "every dog has his day."
Of course, it's a matter of personal preference, but I was asking about it because I couldn't help thinking about their gender, age, creed, or something. I'm 59, and I learned "every dog has HIS day, instead of "its" or "their." And I am someone who is surprised by the change of languages and the way of thinking about "political correctness" or "gender equality" as years go by. 
Thank you for the feedback. (I should stop talking about the unrelated topics to the original question.)


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> So you're the person who would say "every dog has his day."



Actually, I would use "its" because I think of a generic dog as an it, not as a person.  However, as you can see here, both "his" and "its" are in use.

Also, sorry I included Spanish in my reply to you (now deleted).  I thought the original poster had asked me, and he speaks Spanish.


----------



## gengo

SoLa, I just realized why I mistook your reply for that of Isaac.  It's because your two avatars (the ones assigned by WR) are the same color.  Since you are a frequent (and valuable) poster here, you should have your own, real avatar.  Something that reflects you and your interests.  (I chose mine because I started in the Spanish forum, and wanted to reflect my career as a Japanese translator, and also my love of Mifune's movies.)

By the way, I wanted to send this to you by private message, but you don't allow that in your settings.


----------

